#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Κτήριο εκτός σχεδίου με άδεια σε άλλη θέση

## sikimid

Βιομηχανικό Κτήριο εκτός σχεδίου με άδεια κατασκευάστικε σε αλλη θέση.
Στην νέα θέση του ένα τμήμα δεν παραβιάζει Δ και ένα άλλο παραβιάζει Δ πως κάνω την νομιμοποίηση με τον 4495/17

----------

